# how heavy might she be??



## billyk (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a lady friend who lives out of my state. I will meet her next month. We met because she e-mailed me about the fact that I enjoy being sat on by a heavier woman. She hasn't told me her weight but she gave me her dimentions. She is 5-10" tall, 58" around the shoulders, 89" around her hips- a true pear shaped woman! She say's she is big boned. Can anybody give me an intelligent estimate. By the way- I am 5-8" with an athletic build. billyk


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 24, 2009)

billyk said:


> I have a lady friend who lives out of my state. I will meet her next month. We met because she e-mailed me about the fact that I enjoy being sat on by a heavier woman. She hasn't told me her weight but she gave me her dimentions. She is 5-10" tall, 58" around the shoulders, 89" around her hips- a true pear shaped woman! She say's she is big boned. Can anybody give me an intelligent estimate. By the way- I am 5-8" with an athletic build. billyk



why don't you wait and find out? lol


----------



## billyk (Aug 24, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> why don't you wait and find out? lol



just curious and trying to get an idea as to how heavy she might be. billyk


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 24, 2009)

billyk said:


> I have a lady friend who lives out of my state. I will meet her next month. We met because she e-mailed me about the fact that I enjoy being sat on by a heavier woman. She hasn't told me her weight but she gave me her dimentions. She is 5-10" tall, 58" around the shoulders, 89" around her hips- a true pear shaped woman! She say's she is big boned. Can anybody give me an intelligent estimate. By the way- I am 5-8" with an athletic build. billyk





billyk said:


> just curious and trying to get an idea as to how heavy she might be. billyk



*bigger than a breadbasket or approximately 'XXXX' ounces*


----------



## mango (Aug 24, 2009)

billyk said:


> I have a lady friend who lives out of my state. I will meet her next month. We met because she e-mailed me about the fact that I enjoy being sat on by a heavier woman. She hasn't told me her weight but she gave me her dimentions. She is 5-10" tall, 58" around the shoulders, 89" around her hips- a true pear shaped woman! She say's she is big boned. Can anybody give me an intelligent estimate. By the way- I am 5-8" with an athletic build. billyk



*billyk,

I understand your predicament and will be happy to offer you my services.

For a truly accurate assessment, I will require this 'lady friend' to sit on my face for a 5 minute period to get a correct reading. 

The colour my face turns after this will determine how heavy she is.

| Face Colour -- Weight | CHART

Pink - Approx. 250 lbs

Peuce - Approx. 300 lbs

Red - Approx. 350 lbs

Deep Red/Crimson - Approx 400 lbs

Purple - Approx. 450 lbs

Blue - Over 500 lbs



BTW I do not charge for my services but will gladly accept tips.

Cheers,

mango 
The Fattie Barometer

*


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 24, 2009)

mango said:


> *billyk,
> 
> I understand your predicament and will be happy to offer you my services.
> 
> ...



I only hate you because you thought of this before I did.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe she is as big as she is.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *bigger than a breadbasket or approximately 'XXXX' ounces*



is she from Parts Unknown too?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> is she from Parts Unknown too?



*LOL - probably .. though I think the fate that awaits billyk will be similair to DeadPool *


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2009)

This has nothing to do with anything...well actually inspired by the previous comment.

But what the hell is the difference between Deadpool and Deathstroke? Are they the same guy? I honestly don't know....


----------



## billyk (Aug 25, 2009)

mango said:


> *billyk,
> 
> I understand your predicament and will be happy to offer you my services.
> 
> ...


 Mango, there isn't a rocket scientist in the country that has anything on you! billyk


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shouldn't this be a poll question?

I vote a gazillionty pounds.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> This has nothing to do with anything...well actually inspired by the previous comment.
> 
> But what the hell is the difference between Deadpool and Deathstroke? Are they the same guy? I honestly don't know....



Deathstroke is a DC villain character. He's a mercenary. 

Deadpool is a Marvel villain who started as a self-concious and humorous rip off of Deathstroke (because a deathstroke is what you do in a deadpool). He breaks the fourth wall a lot and has a crush on Peter Parker's aunt.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 26, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Shouldn't this be a poll question?
> 
> I vote a gazillionty pounds.



Son of a bitch!!! That's what I was going to vote.  I'll have to go with a bazillionty now.


----------



## dan (Aug 27, 2009)

We need thigh and arm, and calve numbers also before we apply the bbw weight formula.
BTW every bbw lover needs this top secret formula. Guarentee within 10lbs


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 27, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Son of a bitch!!! That's what I was going to vote.  I'll have to go with a bazillionty now.



In that case, I change *my* bid to a bazillionty and ONE pounds.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> In that case, I change *my* bid to a bazillionty and ONE pounds.



Hey Hey Hey, what is this, The Price is Right? We need a ruling from Bob Barker to see if the bids were officially locked in. And if your bid wins, what are the consolation prizes? I'm not leaving here empty handed!!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey Hey Hey, what is this, The Price is Right? We need a ruling from Bob Barker to see if the bids were officially locked in. And if your bid wins, what are the consolation prizes? I'm not leaving here empty handed!!



Bob's busy-at the moment - you may have to wait on that answer...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Bob's busy-at the moment - you may have to wait on that answer...



In that case, I'm gonna bid























1 pound


----------



## Emma (Aug 28, 2009)

Is it wrong that I've only just realised WHY dimensions is called dimensions?


----------



## Bluestreak (Aug 28, 2009)

No, not at..In fact, I think you are the first! *smile*


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Deathstroke is a DC villain character. He's a mercenary.
> 
> Deadpool is a Marvel villain who started as a self-concious and humorous rip off of Deathstroke (because a deathstroke is what you do in a deadpool). He breaks the fourth wall a lot and has a crush on Peter Parker's aunt.




To expand on Fuzzy's already perfect explanation...

Deathstroke is one of the best fighters in his universe and once beat Batman in an absolute fair fight as well as nearly defeating the entire Justice League during Identity Crisis. He seems to have a thing for younger women.

Deadpool (who unlike Deathstroke is hideously disfigured) was quite keen on the late Bea Arthur as well as Aunt May. He is also a part-time FA/feeder. He once went on a date with the Great Lakes Avengers' Big Bertha (seen above) and brought her to a greasy diner, encouraging her to eat more and more. He was also upset when Bertha showed up as her thin, supermodel alter-ego.


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 28, 2009)

When I have a woman sitting on me, the last thing on my mind is figuring out what the scale says.

Just sayin'.

Sounds round about 400 would be my guess tho.

But really, when you have the good stuff in your hands, do you really care?


----------



## toddjohnson (Aug 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Bob's busy-at the moment - you may have to wait on that answer...



Busy or Busty?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 30, 2009)

toddjohnson said:


> Busy or Busty?



*LOL when it comes to Bob Probably both *


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 30, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> To expand on Fuzzy's already perfect explanation...
> 
> Deathstroke is one of the best fighters in his universe and once beat Batman in an absolute fair fight as well as nearly defeating the entire Justice League during Identity Crisis. He seems to have a thing for younger women.
> 
> Deadpool (who unlike Deathstroke is hideously disfigured) was quite keen on the late Bea Arthur as well as Aunt May. He is also a part-time FA/feeder. He once went on a date with the Great Lakes Avengers' Big Bertha (seen above) and brought her to a greasy diner, encouraging her to eat more and more. He was also upset when Bertha showed up as her thin, supermodel alter-ego.



Deathstroke did all that with only one eye too....what's Deadpool got? lol


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 30, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Deathstroke did all that with only one eye too....what's Deadpool got? lol



Deadpool's got a mouth, and a big one at that, which is why he's known as the merc with a mouth  Deadpool is just sheer awesomeness, is Deathstroke getting his own movie? Ok then ;P


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 30, 2009)

Deadpool is also the star of THREE of his own comics (2 ongoing, one limited series). I like Deadpool, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 30, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Deadpool is also the star of THREE of his own comics (2 ongoing, one limited series). I like Deadpool, but that is ridiculous.



OHH and he's a FA, i mean if that doesn't give him the win I dunno what else would


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> OHH and he's a FA, i mean if that doesn't give him the win I dunno what else would



ok, you got me there...Deadpool wins


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 31, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> In that case, I'm gonna bid
> 
> 1 pound


i bid 2 pounds, Drew!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

*sings*

How heavy...can one girl be?
I fed her and she fed me
Like a fella once said
Gotta stuff some food in her headdddd


----------



## Nice-Girl (Sep 7, 2009)

billyk said:


> Can anybody give me an intelligent estimate.



LOL, most ppl want free +1.
I have read wierd answer and not useful answer.
Yes, this is the INTERNET.


----------

